# Apple Watch on the SpaceX international space station



## mark2828

Well looks like Apple can now join the " Space Watch " list

Apple Watch spotted on the Space X International Space Station

I'm guessing it's a personal item rather than issue


----------



## mark2828

And another one ...


----------



## ronalddheld

I wonder how many AWs have made it to the ISS?


----------



## utzelu

Yep, I am guessing the AW is much more useful there than any mechanical watch.


----------



## BarracksSi

Question I have now is, how does it know when you've raised your wrist? 

I cant tell if the female astronaut's AW is in Airplane Mode or if it's got a notification waiting.

Having a continuous HR log should be useful, too.


----------



## Seabee1

Once we start seeing AWs on wrists during EVAs, that will be the end of mechanical watches as you know it. Only a matter of time and then every AW will be engraved on the back Moon Moon Moon Moon Moon, just like speedies are now.


----------



## BarracksSi

Seabee1 said:


> Once we start seeing AWs on wrists during EVAs,


lol not gonna happen.






Keep Apple Watch within acceptable operating temperatures


Learn about suitable operating conditions for Apple Watch, and get tips for maintaining those temperatures and handling your device safely.



support.apple.com






> Apple Watch is designed to work best in ambient temperatures *between 32° to 95° F (0° and 35° C), *and should be stored between ambient temperatures of -4° and 113° F (-20° and 45° C). For example, Apple Watch shouldn't sit unattended in direct sun for long periods or be left in a car on hot days. Storing and using your device outside of the recommended temperature range could shorten its battery life or cause other damage.


Meanwhile:








Facts About Spacesuits and Spacewalking


NASA brings you images, videos and features from the unique perspective of America's space agency. Get updates on missions, watch NASA TV, read blogs, view the latest discoveries, and more.




www.nasa.gov






> Spacewalking astronauts face a wide variety of temperatures. In Earth orbit, conditions can be as *cold as minus 250 degrees Fahrenheit. In the sunlight, they can be as hot as 250 degrees.* A spacesuit protects astronauts from those extreme temperatures.


----------



## Seabee1

BarracksSi said:


> lol not gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Apple Watch within acceptable operating temperatures
> 
> 
> Learn about suitable operating conditions for Apple Watch, and get tips for maintaining those temperatures and handling your device safely.
> 
> 
> 
> support.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts About Spacesuits and Spacewalking
> 
> 
> NASA brings you images, videos and features from the unique perspective of America's space agency. Get updates on missions, watch NASA TV, read blogs, view the latest discoveries, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nasa.gov


Oh ye of little faith. What apple wants apple gets. Scoff if you will but coming soon...all hail our apple overlords


----------



## BarracksSi

Seabee1 said:


> Oh ye of little faith. What apple wants apple gets. Scoff if you will but coming soon...all hail our apple overlords


Sometimes snark is funny. Other times, though...


----------



## ronalddheld

Maybe the ultrarugged AW will. be certified for EVA??


----------



## Seabee1

BarracksSi said:


> Sometimes snark is funny. Other times, though...


True, apple does seem to take itself seriously, but never more so their diehard followers


----------



## edlee

A more durable Apple watch could be called the A-Shock or I-Shock.


----------



## Seabee1

edlee said:


> A more durable Apple watch could be called the A-Shock or I-Shock.


Or...wait for it...Apple Hard Core (apple, core, applecore?)


----------



## BarracksSi

Seabee1 said:


> True, apple does seem to take itself seriously, but never more so their diehard followers


Every time I have to change a setting on my Windows box - and it's something stupid, like going through four different settings screens to choose my mic for Teams - I wonder why it has to suck so bad. I just shrug and assume that they really don't give a shyt about their users. Hence I never pay my own money for a Microsoft product.


----------



## utzelu

ronalddheld said:


> Maybe the ultrarugged AW will. be certified for EVA??


Hell yeah! I'd pay for an AW certified for EVAs  I'd have no use for such capability, but it would be cool nonetheless.


----------



## PCCM

Seabee1 said:


> Or...wait for it...Apple Hard Core (apple, core, applecore?)


That along with A-shock sounds like taboo discussions for the no-no regions.


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> lol not gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Apple Watch within acceptable operating temperatures
> 
> 
> Learn about suitable operating conditions for Apple Watch, and get tips for maintaining those temperatures and handling your device safely.
> 
> 
> 
> support.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts About Spacesuits and Spacewalking
> 
> 
> NASA brings you images, videos and features from the unique perspective of America's space agency. Get updates on missions, watch NASA TV, read blogs, view the latest discoveries, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nasa.gov


Plenty of smartwatches are MIL810 certified and that implying -30 to +60/70C.
If you close it tight it very much can withstand vacuum (not the standard though) thus, it's not out of realm of possibility and eventually it will happen - smartwatch on EVA.
In current daily charging mode they not as convenient.
NASA or someone used to give Polar to astronauts/cosmonauts to do fitness and cardio tracking. That was standard issue. 
So, i am hinting of potential use of fitness (or at least HR) tracking.


----------



## Rocket1991

edlee said:


> A more durable Apple watch could be called the A-Shock or I-Shock.


It will be released this year.
I am sure Apple will chose more competent names...


----------



## edlee

I was joking. "A-Shock," or, "I-Shock," would have to be informal nicknames for a new rugged Apple watch, because either nickname would likely be a trademark infringement of Casio's G-Shock line of watches. A rugged Apple watch will most likely be called, "Apple Watch Sport," since that is a trademark of Apple listed on their web site:

Legal - Trademark List - Apple


----------



## ronalddheld

If you used an AW during an EVA, the display, at least, would need to be heated.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> Plenty of smartwatches are MIL810 certified and that implying -30 to +60/70C.
> If you close it tight it very much can withstand vacuum (not the standard though) thus, it's not out of realm of possibility and eventually it will happen - smartwatch on EVA.
> In current daily charging mode they not as convenient.
> NASA or someone used to give Polar to astronauts/cosmonauts to do fitness and cardio tracking. That was standard issue.
> So, i am hinting of potential use of fitness (or at least HR) tracking.


I was talking about the idea that they'd replace the watches worn on the outside of the suit, which have all been mechanical so far (aside from a one-off, no-battery Spring Drive).

Inside the suit, where pressures and temperatures are easily habitable for people, sure, maybe they're wearing Watches already.


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> I was talking about the idea that they'd replace the watches worn on the outside of the suit, which have all been mechanical so far (aside from a one-off, no-battery Spring Drive).
> 
> Inside the suit, where pressures and temperatures are easily habitable for people, sure, maybe they're wearing Watches already.


They can, but someone need to give a damn and spend money developing it. I am positive temperature vise existing will be ok. all they need is to vacuum proof them. Which should not be a problem.
There are only two components which may present problem: battery and screen. Rest can work as is.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> They can, but someone need to give a damn and spend money developing it. I am positive temperature vise existing will be ok. all they need is to vacuum proof them. Which should not be a problem.
> There are only two components which may present problem: battery and screen. Rest can work as is.


Even if they make it survivable outside the ISS, what good will it do? It's not going to get HR, the astronauts have constant communication by radio, there's no need for text alerts, they won't be able to feel vibrations or hear alert sounds. It'll just become an extra thing they don't need.


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> Even if they make it survivable outside the ISS, what good will it do? It's not going to get HR, the astronauts have constant communication by radio, there's no need for text alerts, they won't be able to feel vibrations or hear alert sounds. It'll just become an extra thing they don't need.


It's wearable computer. Though not so easy to use. But generally speaking why not. If you can issue 1 watch instead of 3 and they are interchangeable it's better logistics.


----------



## ronalddheld

Somehow induce Apple to make a variety that will work in space,and charge us a Lot for the LE?


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> It's wearable computer. Though not so easy to use. *But generally speaking why not.* If you can issue 1 watch instead of 3 and they are interchangeable it's better logistics.


I assume that you're talking about wearing it on the outside of the suit, yes?

If that's the case, then to answer "why not?", it's a "no", because it doesn't make any practical sense.


----------



## utzelu

BarracksSi said:


> I assume that you're talking about wearing it on the outside of the suit, yes?
> 
> If that's the case, then to answer "why not?", it's a "no", because it doesn't make any practical sense.


It can be just a watch, although I don't think would be a good one due to the touch screen. Astronauts would not be able to use the screen with the gloves. So yeah, I think it's not a good practical proposition.


----------



## edlee

There are gloves that allow you to use capacitive screens.


----------



## utzelu

edlee said:


> There are gloves that allow you to use capacitive screens.


AFAIK the astronauts gloves are quite bulky so not sure it would be suitable for such a small screen


----------



## AnonPi

mark2828 said:


> Apple Watch spotted on the Space X International Space Station


I hadn't heard that Elon had acquired the ISS. Must be nice to have _that_ kind of money.


----------



## AnonPi

Seabee1 said:


> Or...wait for it...Apple Hard Core (apple, core, applecore?)


You'll sing a different tune, my friend, once you get your implant. Resistance _is_ futile.


----------



## Seabee1

AnonPi said:


> You'll sing a different tune, my friend, once you get your implant. Resistance _is_ futile.


I already did, didn't you get your vaccine shots too? Oh wait, that would be microsoft


----------



## AnonPi

Seabee1 said:


> I already did, didn't you get your vaccine shots too? Oh wait, that would be microsoft


Yes, but as you may recall, they only slip you the chip if you don't watch the needle go in.


----------



## Seabee1

AnonPi said:


> Yes, but as you may recall, they only slip you the chip if you don't watch the needle go in.


That's what Bill wants you to think.


----------



## AnonPi

Seabee1 said:


> That's what Bill wants you to think.


Honestly, I think the only thing the vaccine chip does is wipe your memory of anything related to Jeffrey Epstein.


----------



## Seabee1

AnonPi said:


> Honestly, I think the only thing the vaccine chip does is wipe your memory of anything related to Jeffrey Epstein.


I'm sorry...who?


----------



## mark2828

AnonPi said:


> I hadn't heard that Elon had acquired the ISS. Must be nice to have _that_ kind of money.


sorry it should of been more specific

a Space X crew went to the ISS


----------



## AnonPi

mark2828 said:


> sorry it should of been more specific
> 
> a Space X crew went to the ISS


----------



## smokyrich

Wow. That's interesting.


----------

